# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ما أعظم الدعاء لو كنا نعظمه

## أبو مسلم خالد المصري

ما أعظم الدعاء ، لو كنا نعظمه

84 ـ روى البخاري في الأدب المفرد عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : قِيلَ لَهُ : " إِنَّ إِخْوَانَكَ أَتَوْكَ مِنَ الْبَصْرَةِ وَهُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِالزَّاوِيَةِ ، لِتَدْعُوَ اللَّهَ لَهُمْ ، قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَنَا ، وَارْحَمْنَا ، وَآتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً ، وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً ، وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ ، فَاسْتَزَادُوهُ ، فَقَالَ مِثْلَهَا ، فَقَالَ : إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا ، فَقَدْ أُوتِيتُمْ خَيْرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ " .

قوله: (إِنَّ إِخْوَانَكَ أَتَوْكَ مِنَ الْبَصْرَةِ لِتَدْعُوَ اللَّهَ لَهُمْ)... هؤلاء قوم يعظمون الدعاء ، فاستجاب الله لهم ...
فهل نعظم الدعاء عند نزول البلاء مقدار تعظيمنا للمظاهرات والاعتراض على الظلم .؟؟

إن هؤلاء أتو من مكان بعيد ليدعو أنس رضي الله عنه لهم ...
وإن قوما حبسوا في الكهف وانطبقت عليهم الصخرة الكبيرة ولم ينجيهم إلا الدعاء الخالص والعمل الصالح الذي ادخروه ليوم كاليوم الذي كانوا عليه ...

إن أصحاب الغار الذين انطبقت عليهم الصخرة لم يكن معهم فؤوسا ومعاول لهدم الصخرة التي أطقبت عليهم الغار ..
وإن أصحاب السفينة التي سارت في البحر وسط الأمواج المتلاطمة والرياح العاصفة والظلام الدامس وجاءهم الموج من كل مكان ، لم يكن معهم وسائل اتصالات لطلب نجدتهم ، ولو وجدت لأغرقت هي وهم ، بل تعجز الأسباب أن تطرح ووسائل الحل والنجاة أن تتوفر في مثل هذه الظروف ... 

ومع ذلك ألهموا دعاءا منيرا ساطعا عجيبا ... 
دعاء تزحزحت به الصخورالصلبة العنيدة ، 
دعاء يقود السفينة في الأمواج المتلاطمة إلى اليابسة بسلامة تامة ..

ما أعظم الدعاء لو كنا نعظمة .

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

> ما أعظم الدعاء ، لو كنا نعظمه
> 
> 84 ـ روى البخاري في الأدب المفرد عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : قِيلَ لَهُ : " إِنَّ إِخْوَانَكَ أَتَوْكَ مِنَ الْبَصْرَةِ وَهُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِالزَّاوِيَةِ ، لِتَدْعُوَ اللَّهَ لَهُمْ ، قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَنَا ، وَارْحَمْنَا ، وَآتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً ، وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً ، وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ ، فَاسْتَزَادُوهُ ، فَقَالَ مِثْلَهَا ، فَقَالَ : إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا ، فَقَدْ أُوتِيتُمْ خَيْرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ " .
> 
> قوله: (إِنَّ إِخْوَانَكَ أَتَوْكَ مِنَ الْبَصْرَةِ لِتَدْعُوَ اللَّهَ لَهُمْ)... هؤلاء قوم يعظمون الدعاء ، فاستجاب الله لهم ...
> فهل نعظم الدعاء عند نزول البلاء مقدار تعظيمنا للمظاهرات والاعتراض على الظلم .؟؟
> 
> إن هؤلاء أتو من مكان بعيد ليدعو أنس رضي الله عنه لهم ...
> وإن قوما حبسوا في الكهف وانطبقت عليهم الصخرة الكبيرة ولم ينجيهم إلا الدعاء الخالص والعمل الصالح الذي ادخروه ليوم كاليوم الذي كانوا عليه ...
> ...



كثرة الدعاء و الاهتمام به علامة التوكل على الله و تركه علامة الاعتماد على الاسباب

----------

